# can someone identify this wood



## cwalk (Feb 15, 2013)

http://imag0501.jpg


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 15, 2013)

Sorry Cwalk.  I can't view your pic!  Did you use the Insert Image tool in the toolbar?


----------



## michael ark (Feb 15, 2013)

Can't see it but would be glad to help.


----------



## cliffcarter (Feb 21, 2013)

Use the "insert picture" icon in the reply toolbar, it's just to the left of the icon that looks like "movie film."


----------



## cwalk (Mar 18, 2013)

IMAG0055.jpg



__ cwalk
__ Mar 18, 2013






Ok guys finally figured how to post. Wht type of wood does this look like.


----------



## lu1847 (Mar 19, 2013)

Can you take a closer pic.


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 19, 2013)

Apple, or cherry? :dunno


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 19, 2013)

Hard to tell for sure from that pic, but it looks like white ash to me.

~Martin


----------



## cliffcarter (Mar 19, 2013)

Looks like maple, the small brown heartwood and the bark are diagnostic IMHO.


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 19, 2013)

cliffcarter said:


> Looks like maple, the small brown heartwood and the bark are diagnostic IMHO.


X2, hard maple = good for smoking when dry


----------



## cwalk (Mar 19, 2013)

IMAG0064.jpg



__ cwalk
__ Mar 19, 2013






Closer pic


----------



## cwalk (Mar 19, 2013)

IMAG0063.jpg



__ cwalk
__ Mar 19, 2013


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 19, 2013)

Cwalk said:


> IMAG0064.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The close up picture looks a lot different. Looks like red pine here.


----------



## cwalk (Mar 19, 2013)

Well that suck if it is.I'll try another pic


----------



## flash (Mar 19, 2013)

Not cherry


----------



## cwalk (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## woodcutter (Mar 19, 2013)

Pine trees grow branches pretty much straight (horizontal) out of the trunk and are in rings at the same heights. It is light wood and soft.


----------



## cwalk (Mar 19, 2013)

IMAG0066.jpg



__ cwalk
__ Mar 19, 2013


----------



## cwalk (Mar 19, 2013)

This wood is pretty hard. I doubt it's pine. I can't pull the bark off


----------



## flash (Mar 19, 2013)

Lots of oaks in your area. Probably one of the red oak species.


----------



## cliffcarter (Mar 19, 2013)

These are from my red maple stash-













DSC03301.JPG



__ cliffcarter
__ Mar 19, 2013


















DSC03302.JPG



__ cliffcarter
__ Mar 19, 2013


















DSC03303.JPG



__ cliffcarter
__ Mar 19, 2013






Burn some, if it smells like smokey sugar it's maple for sure.


----------



## cwalk (Mar 19, 2013)

Gotcha, it's hard I tell ya


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 19, 2013)

These are red oak













DSCN7676.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Mar 19, 2013


















DSCN7671.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Mar 19, 2013


















DSCN7672.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Mar 19, 2013






The one with the dark center is red maple.













DSCN7673.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Mar 19, 2013


----------



## cwalk (Mar 19, 2013)

IMAG0068.jpg



__ cwalk
__ Mar 19, 2013






Gotta a fire goin. Can't distinguish the smell


----------



## show me smoke (Mar 19, 2013)

limb of a white oak?  Oak sometimes will not have the deep furrows up on the smaller branches or on younger trees


----------



## lu1847 (Mar 19, 2013)

I don't think it's apple,  I don't think the bark it tight enough.  Maybe a type of oak or hickory.  Possibly elm.  Hard to tell on my phone.


----------



## mountainhawg (Mar 19, 2013)

That piece on the table looks like maple to me.


----------



## cwalk (Mar 19, 2013)

Does it look like a wood to cook with


----------



## mountainhawg (Mar 19, 2013)

Cwalk said:


> Does it look like a wood to cook with


If it's maple, yes. My initial thought was oak, but it's not I don't believe, but if so yes again. Get some smoking over some coals and see how it smells. Maple kind'a light smelling, maybe semi-sweet and a good smoking wood. Oak is not overly strong, a moderate smoke, nowhere like hickory but really hard to describe, maybe has super light nutty smell.


----------



## cwalk (Mar 19, 2013)

I tried burning some today but the smell wasn't somethng I would want on meat. It may be oak maple, but I've never used this particular wood before


----------



## mountainhawg (Mar 20, 2013)

Cwalk said:


> I tried burning some today but the smell wasn't somethng I would want on meat. It may be oak maple, but I've never used this particular wood before


Not worth ruining perfectly good food with questionable smelling wood. This morning I compared your pictures to our large red maples but I can't say positively that your wood is red maple.


----------



## cwalk (Mar 21, 2013)

My thought exactly. I'm goin on a camping trip next month so I'll make good use of it


----------



## cwalk (Mar 21, 2013)

My thought exactly. I'm goin on a camping trip next month so I'll make good use of it


----------



## cwalk (Mar 21, 2013)

My thought exactly. I'm goin on a camping trip next month so I'll make good use of it


----------



## dward51 (Mar 21, 2013)

It's funny how hard wood can be to identify sometimes.


----------



## cwalk (Mar 21, 2013)

Especially when there's thousands to decide from.


----------



## cwalk (Mar 27, 2013)

Ok guys, my father n law cut dwn trees in his yard can soneone identify these. They were bare and didnt hv any leaves so i cant tell













IMAG0131.jpg



__ cwalk
__ Mar 27, 2013


















IMAG0130.jpg



__ cwalk
__ Mar 27, 2013


















IMAG0129.jpg



__ cwalk
__ Mar 27, 2013


















IMAG0128.jpg



__ cwalk
__ Mar 27, 2013


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 27, 2013)

Black Cherry



~Martin


----------



## dcarch (Mar 27, 2013)

Looks exactly like my sweet gum, the cut section.

dcarch


----------



## cwalk (Mar 27, 2013)

Can i Cook with it


----------



## dcarch (Mar 27, 2013)

If it is sweet gum, you should not cook with it.

dcarch


----------



## cwalk (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh ok


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 27, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Black Cherry
> 
> 
> 
> ~Martin


X2, That is great wood for smoking especially with pork. Makes nice furniture too. I have some mature cherry trees that we have cut and use to cook over an open fire pit. When they get around 16"-20" in diameter they start to rot in the middle at the bottom of the trunk. They look like a healthy tree and then the wind knocks them over.


----------



## cwalk (Mar 27, 2013)

Sooooo is it cherry for sure?


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 27, 2013)

I found a piece of black cherry drying in my garage.













DSCN7721.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Mar 27, 2013


















DSCN7730.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Mar 27, 2013


















DSCN7731.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Mar 27, 2013


















DSCN7726.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Mar 27, 2013


















DSCN7734.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Mar 27, 2013


----------



## cwalk (Mar 27, 2013)

How can i be sure


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 28, 2013)

It is difficult to tell for sure from looking at pictures on the computer. Keep asking people until you find someone who knows how to recognize it.


----------



## dave in indiana (Mar 28, 2013)

Looks like maple, probably black maple.


----------



## cwalk (Mar 28, 2013)

Guess i gotta burn some to see Wht it smells like


----------



## badmoont2 (Mar 28, 2013)

Cwalk said:


> [GALLERY="media, 208719"][/GALLERY][/quote]
> If you look at the end in this shot you can see "rays" which are indicative of Oak. When quarter sawn these rays produce a beautiful figure. To me the bark looks like a Red Oak, a very common tree in Northern Arkansas where I live, don't know about the Little Rock area.


----------



## dcarch (Mar 28, 2013)

Also, as I said, very similar to sweetgum.

Here is a picture of a log from my sweetgum tree. Compare the two, notice the graining and bark structure similarities.

dcarch













sweetgum3_zpsabfa0a9e.jpg



__ dcarch
__ Mar 28, 2013


















Sweetgum_zpsbd1f361e.jpeg



__ dcarch
__ Mar 28, 2013


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 28, 2013)

Could you split a piece so we can see the grain? It would be easier to identify looking at gain.


----------



## cwalk (Mar 28, 2013)

Ok


----------



## cliffcarter (Mar 28, 2013)

The second set of pics, the trees cut down by your FIL, are Black Cherry for sure, very good cooking wood.  

The close up of the wood that you posted originally is most definitely Oak. That would explain the off smell when you burned it, unseasoned red oak can have a nasty smell when burned.

I can see no black maple in any of the pictures in this thread.

I do think that the wood in the original is a mixture of oak and maple.


----------



## mountainhawg (Mar 28, 2013)

http://www.treebarkid.com/index.php/general-bark-id-key


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Mar 28, 2013)

I looked through your pics in the opening string and with all the shots at different angles. The first shot looked like Cherry to me , the 'scabby' kinda bark. The interior shots confirmed it for me with the color and linear cracking. No sap on the bark and the Lichen growing on it convinced me.

Gooooood an Ribs. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Have fun and ...


----------



## cwalk (Mar 28, 2013)

Well I have tons of Wht my father in law cut down. Time to start cooking


----------



## legend (Mar 29, 2013)

The leaves seen in the bottom of the photo in post #24 are definitely oak.


----------



## cwalk (Mar 29, 2013)

Im adding plum to my wood collection, my dad is prunning a plum tree that ive been asking about for years. Every year he says the tree will produce fruit but every year at least two plums bloom which are usually consumed by bugs. I'll post pics once tree is cut and dried a little. Been raining here


----------

